

Boxee misses January 2011 Netflix launch - ecaron
http://blog.boxee.tv/2011/02/01/netflix-update/

======
kylelibra
Looks like I made the right decision to return the Boxee box I bought for
x-mas for my parents. This is really hurting their credibility. The most
sought after feature was promised and then repeatedly not delivered.
Unfortunate because I really like the boxee software.

